# Phlogius sp. "Goliath"



## hornet (Aug 1, 2008)

Got this little girl last week aswell. Australia's largest known species of T, I think they can get up to 9inch poss even more. Only new to the hobby, first specimens brought in to the pet trade was start of this year i think. She's only 70mm so still a little way to go.


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 1, 2008)

Are bird eating spiders a type of tarantula or different species, as i know we only have BES not T's??? Pet shops just sell BES as T's...


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2008)

bird eating spider is just another name for tarantula


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 2, 2008)

They are part of the Tarantula family. Nice pics by the way. Where did you get him from?


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> They are part of the Tarantula family. Nice pics by the way. Where did you get him from?



this little girl came from steve nunn. Last time i spoke to him he had one of this species left, after that we have to wait for spiderlings at the end of the year as only a limited amount were collected.


----------



## DennisS (Aug 2, 2008)

Can i ask what you paid for her hornet ? As we just got 3 of them in where i work and i wouldn't mind getting one and finding her a male. We also have bird eaters and i've had a female put away for 6 months and boy is she getting big (i'd like a male for her to).


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2008)

she was $150 at 70mm, not a cheap species for that size in other species i'd normally pay $50 or so. What species is your big girl?


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know anything about spiders, but they are interesting.
How old are they when they can mate? and whats the life expectancy?And what sort of tank do you keep them in and do they need heating??
and how do you sex them?


----------



## DennisS (Aug 2, 2008)

The phylogius we have are "pq113 blue-legs" $95 each and the bird eaters are $80.
But can't seem to get males.


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2008)

DennisS said:


> The phylogius we have are "pq113 blue-legs" $95 each and the bird eaters are $80.
> But can't seem to get males.



What species are the bird eaters? I have 5 pq113 so should have a male or 2 in that lot.


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2008)

Violetilda said:


> I don't know anything about spiders, but they are interesting.
> How old are they when they can mate? and whats the life expectancy?And what sort of tank do you keep them in and do they need heating??
> and how do you sex them?



Sexual maturity depends on species, sex, feeding, temps and humidity. Some can be mature at 12month, others can take 7yrs. Life expectancy between 7-25, possibly longer, the hobby is only young. I keep slings in deli cups, juvies in chinese containers and adults in plastic fish tanks. No heating up here in qld. Sexing is easy, males are very leggy, color is often different, generally have a small abdomen and have hooks on their palps which are used for depositing sperm.


----------



## Violetilda (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for that..
Have you been bitten, and does it hurt?
what do you feed them?


----------



## DennisS (Aug 2, 2008)

phylogius crassipes (supposedly)


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

cool pics hornet


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up for me Hornet!!! Cheers


----------



## hornet (Aug 2, 2008)

DennisS said:


> phylogius crassipes (supposedly)



if you can get pics should be able to get it confirmed. How big is she? I should have a male or 2 to spare next year


----------



## DennisS (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm working tommorow morning so i'll take the camera with me, She would be from head to tail about 1-1&1/4 inches long and sort of a velvety medium brown colour.


----------



## jaih (Aug 3, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Rowzer (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice spider man


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 3, 2008)

Are any of your spiders able to be handled or is it veiwing only?Are they easy to keep, i know misting is important for high humidity and absorbtion. How often do you have to feed them? Thanks


----------



## hornet (Aug 3, 2008)

some species are docile enough to handle but its not recomended. Very easy to keep, for young spiders feed every few days to every week. Older animals every few weeks to ever couple of months


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Hornet, do they actually drink water or is it absorbed thru the skin/exoskeleton or whatever its called?


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 3, 2008)

hay hornet how quickly do T's grow i got a Stents bird eater coming in the mail soon got a leg span of >30mm


----------



## hornet (Aug 3, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> hay hornet how quickly do T's grow i got a Stents bird eater coming in the mail soon got a leg span of >30mm



stents grow pretty quick, could have it adult size in 2-3years if youb pump the food in.


----------



## Sturdy (Aug 3, 2008)

whats it adult size mate?


----------



## hornet (Aug 3, 2008)

should be mature between 12-13cm and max out at 15-16cm


----------



## DennisS (Aug 10, 2008)

*Pics*

Sorry it took me so long to get the pictures on here Hornet, but i am not a real good photographer. But here she is (what is she and can i get her a boyfriend)?


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 10, 2008)

brrrrrrrr runs shivers down my spine looking at that hairy 8 legged girl ............ .......anyone know a way of getting over spider fears would be really helpful cause my phobia is ridiculous..........


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Aug 10, 2008)

cooooooooooooooooool


----------

